# Any other Black powder fans out there?



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

I've got my 30-30's and .22s and scatter gun, but I have been having a "blast" with my .50 cal Hawken!!! It's surprisingly accurate with iron sights out to 150 yds. even with these old eyes.

Looks like I'm gonna have to go find a .36 and a .45 now. And a cap and ball pistol or 2.

Anyone else like makin smoke?

Lee


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I love making smoke , a little less enthralled with the clean up 

and there is no such thing as a short range trip with black 

I have been playing with the 45 Kentucky long rifle , i replaced the rear sight and went peep , it now has 31 inches of sight radius on a 32 inch barrel It is easily minute of cotton tail at 100 yards with a patched round ball

I cast my own round balls and use .015" pillow ticking with a .440 round ball it goes down tight but it's worth it when you can launch with such accuracy.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a .50 TC Hawken rifle for many years. Took many deer, rabbits, squirrels, coyote and such. It was amazingly accurate with a patched round ball. One year I drew a controlled hunt, one day, buck or doe, at a place that only got hunted a couple times a year. It poured down rain all day - I saw so many deer - One buck that would have easily gone B&C. I couldnt make that gun shoot for anything - I had all the rain gear on it but just couldn't dry it out enough to shoot. After that hunt I got a TC Encore - stainless. Scary accurate - Has never failed to go off, no matter the conditions. I've taken several deer and coyotes with it but never got a chance at that big B&C again.


----------



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

Yeah, I'm really wanting a Kentucky in .45 and a .36 for treerats. Right now I'm using Hornady rounds and some generic lubed ticking, but I'm gonna work up a proper load and see where that puts me. But I have to say 65gr of powder is hitting dead on at 100yds!!!

I found a recipe for a general solvent/lube that works amazingly well for cleanup. 3 or 4 barrel fulls swished around and only needed 10-12 patches to come out clean as a whistle. Found it over on the Campfire:

Stumpy's Moose Juice 

A general purpose blackpowder solvent and liquid patch lube. Shake well before using 

Castor Oil 3 oz. 
Murphy's Oil Soap 1 oz. 
Witch Hazel 4 oz. 
Isopropyl Alcohol (91%) 8 oz. 
Water (non-chlorinated if available) 16 oz. 

I dip my patching in this twice and let it dry laid flat on wax paper in between. Makes a semi-dry patch material that's easy to carry & use. If you don't mind carrying a little bottle it's a GREAT liquid lube as is. 



Lee


----------



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

I hear ya Badger. Those TC's are pretty sweet. but I'm a hard headed traditionalist. I'm also toying with the idea of getting into the mountain man "rendezvous".

B&C with any frontstuffer is serious bragging rights in my book.

Lee


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I shoot black, but in cartridge guns.

I used to compete in Black Powder cartridge Silhouette, Buffalo matches and 800,900, and 1000 yard. Still got my rifles; two 1885 High-walls in .40-70 and .45-90 and a Sharps 74 in .45-100. Iâm hoping to get back into it when time allows and our new place straightens out. Iâm still sitting on close to 30lbs of Swiss 1.5 that I ordered 4 years ago. I still cast and shoot them, but now only out to 500 meters at my place.

Iâve also got an in âline TC .50, but thatâs just to extend my deer season. 

Chuck


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an inline with a scope for deer if it is raining or i feel the need , fast twist 1:28 launches 410gr of hollow base conical , does amazing damage to a deer 

we use a bit simpler lube , 1/3 Murphy's oil soap, 1/3 hydrogen peroxide , and 1/3 rubbing alcohol store in a dark spray bottle , lube patches and use for range clean up often called frendship speed juice as it was/is a favorite at the big shoots at Friendship, IN

swab the bore with it , then fire 3 caps , then load powder , patch and ball , lubing the patch with the mix , shoot all day long shot after shot after shot 50 shots no cleaning , no running dry patch and no change in point of impact after the first fouling shot 

does anyone tune their nipple to the caps they are using , I found i had to the nipples all came to big for the cci #11 caps , chuck the appropriate size nut up in the drill then screw in the nipple go slow with a file till you get close then some fine grit sand paper till the cap slide easy enough but after a firm pis with the capper or your thumb it needs to be pried off.

do you pull the nipple after every time your done shooting for the day and give the barrel a good hot water and soap scrub , then pour almost boiling water down the barrel , then re oil , clean the nipple , then dry the nipple over the flame of the stove. 

so many of the ignition issues I see are poor nipple and flash channel care


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I got a 50 cal T/C Hawkins in 1976 eyes got real bad and I couldn't shoot it worth beans.



Around 1988 I bought a 50 T/C Plains rifle which was drilled and taped for a scope. A take down T/C mount and a yard sale Weaver K 4 rounded it out is a fine shooter.



I'm a big fan of Remington 700 rifles so I wsas drooling over them every time I went near a gun store. My wife bought me a 54 cal for Christmas about 1996.

Love that thing was all I used to hunt deer with in the UPPER and lower shot gun muzzle loader zone only. My problem with it for many a year is the gun shops would stop carrying the conicals or sabots I had worked up a load with so evey year it was woek up a different load.



Along about 2003 I told with disgust Kare I had to once again buy several different coniocals and work up a load. She asked what would fix the trouble and I told her a 50 cal Remington.

I found a reall nice used one since they were no longer made.





Since then a friend at the sportsman club gave me a T/C tang mount peep for the Hawkins so I can hit what I shoot at again with it. We also turned me on to MMP sabots so I can buy the purple ones for the 54 and shoot 50 cal bullets.

 Al


----------



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

Those remmy's are NICE!!!!!!!!!! and T/C Hawkins and Plains are some of the nicest out there, short of the custom shops.

I've been looking into the tang mount peeps, got my interest up now.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I went with a Marbles bulls eye sight as my peep , it was less expensive and works very well , I am very unlikly to shoot outside 120 yards and it is currently right on at 100 meters so 110 yards with elevation left to go http://www.midwayusa.com/product/13...h-double-step-elevator-338-to-535-height-blue , it is even with the nipple to give you an idea of where it sits using my original dove tail 

I couldn't find a bracket that was going to fit my cva and the tang probably would have been over kill for as well as the bulls eye works for me 

I was using the 50 cal 410 gr hornady great planes conicals , they were great bought all the store had , went back then next year , all they had was 385gr holowpoint in the same style , bought all of them , now i can occasionally find the 385s never seen the 410s again and wish i could get a mold for them I have been playing with some lee R.E.A.L. canonicals i bought the mold for at 320 gr 

but i have been thinking of getting this mold http://www.midwayusa.com/product/55...l-bullet-mold-500-360m-500-diameter-360-grain it looks a lot like the hornady canonicals in shape and close in weight

I don't really trust manufacturers to keep making muzzle-loading supplies , or keep them the same year to year they are all looking for the newest most idiot proof way to load , and I am not.


----------



## skootchingdog (Jun 30, 2013)

Yup, I am a big fan of black powder. In my case (pun alert), I load 44 Extra Long Russian (44 mag) and 45 Colt for Cowboy Action, and some hunting/range fun. Nothing like the smoke, boom, fire, and added bonus, they are shockingly consistent in muzzle velocity.

Recently I acquired a CVA inline 45. That too was amazingly accurate out to 100 yards with .40 sabots.

Cleanup can be a PITA but with bullets that carry enough good lube, and ballistol/moose milk, it's really easy. The only thing is it needs to be done within a day or so of returning from shooting. Waiting longer, and the Rust Faerie might pay a visit.


----------



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

Pete, I went with a track of the Wolf nipple thats already fitted for the #11 caps and got a wrench while I was at it. And I also remove and clean the nipple and channel after every session. Never hurts to be sure.

So far I can't be happier with the Hornady round balls, dead on at 100 and just about 2" low at 150. Good to go in my book. I haven't made up my mind on the peep yet and I'm pretty sure I'll not put a scope on it. You know, if it works, don't fix it. 

I will say I am really looking hard at molding and my try some experimenting with conicals then. I have heard that the cap&ball pistols like the conicals.

skootch, SASS looks like a total blast, but I already have enough "pass times"  I also have a CVA in-line, not a big fan, I just don't "feel" that theres a heart there. It's just me I guess.

Lee


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I got my nipples from track of the wolf , and a cap would fit on but take one strike of the hammer to seat it and the second would fire it , with a little bit of tuning it caps and fires 100% now 


I may very well over clean but I have seen a lot of under cleaning , so i break down my smoke poles all the way and clean the barrel with hot soapy water , it isn't really so hard takes 15 minutes or so and actually the side lock is a lot easier to clean than the inline 

wipe down the lock and put it all back together with a good oiling 

I even run a penitrating oil patch and run anotehr penitrating oil patch the next day , the 45 kentuky was a little rough when i got it and it needs a little extra care in the bore to make sure it doesn't get rough int he last 1 1/2 inches closes the breech plug or it will snag a patch , but the muzzle was always well cared for and it shoots well , the previous owner only had a 32 inch cleaning rod and the barrel is 32 inches long , so the bottom never got cleaned right but the ball doesn't know the difference it never gets down into that


----------



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

I guess I got lucky, my nipple seats and fires each and every time so far and removing the spent cap is a breeze also.

Yeah, I at the very least take the barrel off and give it a lot of attention. The lock gets attention about every other shooting session.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have a lyman # 2 peep on a winchester 94 I like real well. My brother went a Marble peep sight on a Marlin 336 that seems to work well.

I was told by a friend I should look into Bull shop Conicals.
http://bullshop.gunloads.com/bullshop.htm


Soap and scalding water are real good cleaners as is windex.

 Al


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I find the longer I shoot the more I gravitate toward guns that shoot slower.

I waste a lot more ammo with the pistols that hold 12 vs a revolver.

Blackpowder takes that one step further.

I've got this Dixie Jaeger Rifle and it shoots great and has incredible balance.

Here's my wife shooting it.


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

Couple more pics. It's a .54


----------



## BadKarma (May 3, 2011)

Man I really REALLY like that rifle!!!!

I agree about the slower firing process, it makes you really concentrate on the one shot.

Lee


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

I've shot muzzleloader for 20 years, it's relaxing and the pace is much slower. I build myself a left handed Leman trade rifle. It .54 and accuracy is very good out to 150 yards with a round ball.

Bob


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

Best thing about the bp rifle is this weekend in deer season if you shoot them. I could be eatin backstrap this weekend.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just got a Kentucky Pistol kit finished up last night and plan to take it out this weekend.. 

I am really upset though, I used Laurel Mountain Browning to do a rust bluing, but I must have done something wrong, and a lot of it scaled off.. SO, I'll have to strip the barrel down and re-blue it again.. I'll do a hot blue next time.. 

After letting my wife check it out I put a cap on the nipple and fired off just a cap in the house... hehehhe.. she didn't mind the bang, but didn't like the smell in the house 


I need to get some 72 cal balls and some musket caps bought so I can take out my Prussian.. .


----------

